# UPC Modem 50Mb



## tester12 (14 May 2013)

Hello,

Got a recent circular from UPC regarding a free upgrade to 50 Mb from my existing 30Mb. Only problem was it was'nt free they wanted to charge for a new modem as well as starting a new 12 month contract which is'nt exactly free I am currently out of my existing 12 month contract.  According to specs my existing Cisco modem should handle 50Mb.

Does anyone know the model number of the 50Mb  modem please.

Many thanks.


----------



## huskerdu (15 May 2013)

I recently got one. Its a Cisco EPC3925. 

The package we are now on, after the upgrade is better for phone, broadband and Tv for less money that we were paying them previously


----------



## tester12 (15 May 2013)

*Upgrade*

Hello,

Thank you my current modem is EPC 3925. The brochure I received made no mention of other benefits. What are these please.

Thank you.


----------



## huskerdu (16 May 2013)

tester12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you my current modem is EPC 2425. The brochure I received made no mention of other benefits. What are these please.
> 
> Thank you.



It depends on the plan you are currently on, and how this compares to the bundles they are now offering. 

I compared the two and changed to another bundle with a better offering in number of TV channels, more free calls and 5Mb BB. The monthly charge is slightly lower.

You should look at the bundles on offer and compare with what you have.


----------

